# Pot metal prep



## Center_line_Painting (Jun 4, 2017)

I have come across a new task. I have some pot metal outdoor lighting fixtures I want to refinish. My guess is that they are zinc rich based on the type of corrosion present. What kind of primer would you use? I was just going to go for XIM..all surface oil based primer or procryl......but am curious what you all have to say. I’m just throwing out guesses with reliable primers


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Center_line_Painting said:


> I have come across a new task. I have some pot metal outdoor lighting fixtures I want to refinish. My guess is that they are zinc rich based on the type of corrosion present. What kind of primer would you use? I was just going to go for XIM..all surface oil based primer or procryl......but am curious what you all have to say. I’m just throwing out guesses with reliable primers


pretty sure avoid using anything oil-based with zinc.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

We clean em out pretty good, scuff with a fine sponge then rattle can with rustoleum rusty metal primer. Spray with mooreglo hvlp. Look brand new and very easy...


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

“At its most basic, the issue is Zinc is a highly reactive pigment that forms soaps in contact with free fatty acids found oils, which can cause adhesion problems, while its unique crystalline structure appears to inhibit or interrupt the full curing of an oil paint film, leaving it weakened and more susceptible to cracking.”


----------



## Center_line_Painting (Jun 4, 2017)

I see the current oil based finish didn’t work. The entire thing corroded and the paint film comes off in huge flakes. what suggestions are out there?
Thank you @cocomonkeynuts for sharing your advice!


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

I agree with holland. If it's galvanized, there are are good acrylic primers for this. Sadly, sometimes it's more price consious to just buy a new light..


----------



## Ramus8T (Jan 14, 2020)

finishesbykevyn said:


> I agree with holland. If it's galvanized, there are are good acrylic primers for this. Sadly, sometimes it's more price consious to just buy a new light..


Maybe if you are the homeowner doing it yourself, otherwise having the painter take care of it is cheaper than having an electrician come in and replace it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Ramus8T said:


> Maybe if you are the homeowner doing it yourself, otherwise having the painter take care of it is cheaper than having an electrician come in and replace it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think it's a toss up. I assumed the light would come down for painting regardless. ? But maybe not.


----------



## Packard (May 2, 2018)

My father was in the electroplating business, and they were frequently called on to plate over zinc die castings. They cleaned the brand new castings with either a mild acid or a mild caustic prior to finishing, Apparently both work. But zinc is highly reactive so only a mild bath was used. 

I don't know how they decided on the acid/caustic choice however. And plating requires a cleaner surface than painting does. But I would soak the parts in hot water with soap (Dawn dish washing soap, for example). If they are small parts that you can place in Crock Pot, then let them soak overnight with the dish washing soap and hot. Rinse well and they should be perfectly clean and ready for a primer.


----------



## kentdalimp (Aug 15, 2013)

I can't tell from your post if the Metal is old or new. 

Either way, if it was painted before you should remove the existing paint. Then it should be etched to remove any passivation. We've had Good luck with Krud Kutter Clean and Etch [LINK] 

At that point use a good Primer for Galvanized Metal: SW Procryl [LINK] or PPG Pitt Tech Plus [LINK]

From there you could Top Coat with pretty much anything. Not sure it's worth a High Performance coating if its just lights around your house. 

Of course this is assuming these are Galvanized and not some other form of Organic Zinc coating.


----------

